

HootSuite to review unpaid intern policy after barrage of criticism - zimbatm
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/british-columbia/hootsuite-to-review-unpaid-intern-policy-after-barrage-of-criticism/article10839746/

======
zimbatm
I'm posting this because I think it's good to have a discussion on the
subject. The rationale for not paying interns is often that they are
retributed with experience. But how do you judge the value of experience ? And
is it really what's happening ?

~~~
cdrux
I think companies are starting to take advantage of what has always been a
"look the other way" loophole in the system. In the past internships led
almost directly to jobs, now they essentially lead to nothing, with companies
saying that they are offering valuable experience. Internships used to be
about giving new hires a place to start in the company, and work their way up.
Now internships are essentially unpaid <12 month contract jobs that are
revolving doors for young people with no chance of a job when the contract is
up.

Young people are now hopping from unpaid internship to unpaid internship,
creating a new kind of working poor.

The situation can't last, I think this is just the start of a pushback.

